# JAVADoc von struts in eclipse einbinden



## AKST (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

auf der folgenden Seite http://struts.apache.org/api/index.html gibt es die Javadocs von Struts, jetzt möchte ich, dass eclipse bei STRG+F2 und Cursor auf der entsprechenden Klasse, Methode die richtige Datei der Javadocs anzeigt. Nun meine Frage:
Ich habe mir die sources von struts runtergeladen und da sind auch die html-Dateien mit der Doku dabei, leider ist alles in einem Ordner ohne Package-Struktur. Wenn ich nun in der Struts.jar(in Eclipse) unter Properties und Javadoc den Ordner angebe wo die HTML-Dateien zur Struts-doku liegen, dann sagt mir eclipse (im Editor, nach drücken von STRG+F2) dass z.B. die Datei /org/struts..../action/Action.html nicht gefunden wurde. Eclipse erwartet also eine Package Struktur. Wie kann ich nun eclipse dazu bringen die Dateien im entsprechenden Ordner zu finden ohne dass ich selbst die Package-Struktur erzeugen muss?

Gruß

P.S.: in diesem Forum diskutiere ich über das gleiche Thema, da steht schon etwas mehr:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=82567#82567


----------

